# April 2005 2ww Part Four



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated list..........loads of luck and babydust



NAME, TEST,
longbaygirl, 1 Apr, 
KK, 1 Apr, 
andy99, 2 Apr, 
OJ, 2 Apr, 
Nicola K, 4 Apr, 
kone, 5 Apr, 
Fats
Rainy Day, 5 Apr, 
Megan10, 6 Apr, 
Azz, 6 Apr, 
debbiea, 6 Apr
Itwillhappen, 6 Apr
aggy, 7 Apr, 
murtle, 7 Apr, 
Lilly30, 7 Apr, 
poppins, 7 Apr
EMC, 7 Apr, 
Bex, 8 Apr, 
alicat, 8 Apr, 
angie72, 8 Apr,  
Lisa-anne, 8 Apr, 
anne_7, 11 Apr, 
Yorkshirelass, 11 Apr, 
aliso1, 12 Apr, 
yved33, 13 Apr, 
joe71, 14 Apr, 
Sicknote, 14 Apr, 
kayse, 14 Apr, 
Samson, 16 Apr, 
KirstyJane, 16 Apr, 
amandamc, 18 Apr, 
natalie34, 20 Apr
misty, 20 Apr
broody, 20 Apr, 
raffles, 20 Apr, 
rach.uk, 21 Apr, 
Debbie C, 21 Apr, 
Jules1, 21 Apr
Laura35, 21 Apr
shade, 21 Apr, 
blue eyes, 21 Apr, 
fiwi, 21 Apr, 
Cassie Cat, 22 Apr, 
Abby Carter, 24 Apr, 
Chantelle, 24 Apr, 
Selfish, 25 Apr
birthbaby, 26 Apr
jlaw, 26 Apr
Selina, 27 Apr
moosedog, 27 Apr
adele66, 27 Apr 
jojo29, 27 Apr
Cbear, 27 Apr, 
Cal 28, 27 Apr
redcraig, 27 Apr
emaa, 27 Apr
jobie, 27 Apr
debbie62, 27 April
shas, 28 Apr
fayathome, 29 Apr
petal b, 29 Apr
witchpoo, 29 Apr
keli haslem, 29 Apr
anaesteves,
rabbit,
Louise999,
sal24601, 2 May
country girl, 2 May
Gizzy, 2 May
Midge69, 3 May
Saggy, 4 May
Pinkpeach, 4 May
Andream, 4 May
juliet, 4 May
alext,
satsuma1, 6 May
Kelsey, 6 May
catnap111, 6 May
ellie7, 9 May
janiew,
Tracey J,
EMM,
Fingers crossed for you all  

Much love, Lizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi girls, Haven't been on in a while. Hi to all the new girls, there's quite a lot of us now, isn't there. Well, i've had another spanner in the works. My DH first SA came back a little low,but 2nd was fine so they were happy, they said it can happen now and again if your tired or run down. He had mumps as a teenager and we were worried about it at first but then didn't give it much thougth after the SA's. Turns out the 3rd sample was very low and that was the one we used for IUI last month. So he did another SA the other day and were waiting on results. There concerned if its fluctuating a lot. What is classed as low and normal? Can anyone give me some info as i didn't read into this end of things cause i didn't think it was part of the problem! So, have an appointment with my doctor next week cause she want s to check my cervix because the IUI was quite painful and she wants to see if its tilted . I guess i'll know what our next step is from that. Congratulations to all the girls with the BFP's!!!! And best of luck to anyone on the 2ww. I hope to join you all in the next couple of weeks. Again!!!  Lilly xxx


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow, lots of ladies testing today and tomorrow - good luck to you all. Selina, moosedog and adele66 we all test on the same day - how are you all feeling?  I am having AF pains even though I am a week away from when AF is due.  Around this time our little embies should be implanting.. I have been temping, no change, still 36.9 the same since ovulation, I guess for implantation I am looking for a drop?!
Take care and fingers crossed to everyone
Jojox


----------



## adele66 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Jojo
I to am having af like pains but I think it is more to do with the swolen ovaries from e/c as the pain is getting a bit less every day. I still have lower back pain and my boobs are also agony I am putting it down to the cyclogest.
Adele xx


----------



## moosedog (Jan 3, 2005)

Jojo and adele

me too - getting occasional twinges but not pain as such.  Boobs are killing me feel like mae west - dp is happy looking at them but he daren't touch - ouch!!!!

Feel a bit tearful today so am worried af is due as that's what happens wioth me i go tearful rather than have pains - oh well time will tell - gonna just crawl in a corner and  

Les X


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi April waiters,

Selina - a BFN doesnt mean anything on day 10. A girl in the ARGC thread recently tested negative at home at the end of the 2ww. She went to the clinic for a blood test and tested positive at the clinic. 

Jo jo29 - I am not sure you can read anything into any symptoms at all. Everyone seems to be different regardless of results at the end. I have found for me the best thing to do is just ignore every thing. It keeps me sane.

Adele66 - I agree about the cyclogest symptoms. It is also turning me into a monster eating machine. I am ravenous. 

Moose dog - I sympathise with the mood swings. I have been crying this morning as I was so ****** off about Super Nanny last night on tv. I dont usually watch things like that but last night I was feeling positive. Big mistake. The mum was crying because her FOURTH child was born by emergency CS rather than at home and the first person the baby saw was his dad not her.The baby was now a perfectly well 3 year old. I wanted to give her something to really cry about. I would do ANYTHING  to be having an emergency CS as it would mean I was having a baby.


----------



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

I too am getting AF like cramps  and lower back ache.....

I think I need the   too....am sooo tempted but know it's way too early!

Sending


----------



## raffles (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi all

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck to all in the 2ww and those about to test. I tested this morning and got a BFP, still stunned and delighted and appreciate how lucky I am it has worked first time. Hopefully after 2 m/c this will be 3rd time lucky.



Raffles


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Raffles  

hope everything goes to plan this time. 

take care xxx

Maddie


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi there everyone,
Congrats to Raffles, first time - lucky bugger!
I am feeling moody, shouted at both my parents, the cleaner at work and of course DH!  Not like me really, I feel I can't control my emotions very well at the moment. CountryGirl, you are so right but I can't help read every pain, twinge etc, I don't know why..I am not an obsessive person AT ALL but seem to be at times with symtoms...Moose Dog (are you Canadian?), I am too gonna crawl in a corner, speak you when we come out, April 27th! I was very angry to read in the local Metro this morning about people moaning about the NHS spending too much money on IVF, miserable b*****s, that put me in a bad mood to start the day.  Too much money!!! some of us get one maybe two cycles on the NHS, most of us get NOTHING!  Wish I could get my hands on who wrote these comments....I'll stop there, hormones taking over me again.
Lots of luck to everyone
Jojox


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Raffles

I remembered talking to you on another thread and had been wondering how you had been getting on,  what wonderfull news! Its great to hear of success story's especially as you are at the same hospital as me!! Hope i to have the same great news very soon (keeping everything crossed!)

Congratulations again,hope you have a happy and healthy 9mths!!!   

                                              Take care 

                                                           G xxx


----------



## jlaw (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I'm on day 8 of the 2ww. The 1st few days after e/t I was quite bloated and uncomfortable, I wouldn't say it was cramp though, after a couple of days this went away and I had a few days where I felt ok, no cramps or twinges, then yesterday and today I have had af type cramps all day, feel as if af is about to appear any moment. I've had a few teary days as well and sore (.)(.)s. This is my 1st cycle of Icsi and this is definitely the hardest part of the treatment, the waiting!

Raffles - Well done you!   Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months . Did you have any symptoms on your 2ww?

 to everyone, especially those testing soon 
  

Love
Jackie


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Great news Raffles, really hope this little one stays put for you.

Jlaw and Jojo, know what you mean about twinges and being emotional. For the first time in this whole tx cycle, I've been wildly overreacting to the smallest thing. DP's patience must be starting to wear thin!

Jlaw, sounds like you and I have been similar, twinge-wise! I had lots for about four days after ET, then nothing, then the last two or three days am having twinges and cramps again, sometimes quite bad. Boobs big and sore too, but I remember this from my last IUI tx and it just seemed to be the cyclogest, nothing more. So basically I still haven't a clue  as to whether it's going to be a BFP or a BFN on Sunday... 

My top tip would be make sure you have stuff to do for the second week, as it does drag compared to the first. I'm lucky as I've just had a piece of urgent work come in this morning, deadline Friday, so at least I'll be busy! Then Saturday, it's the christening of my niece (an IVF baby), so a big family do... Then Sunday, it's weeing on that stick. Still hoping though!

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is hanging in there.

Abby
x


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Congratulations raffles,I test 21st so I hop I have the same result as you,but I doubt it as my af pains are getting stronger ,take care and look after yourself,love sharonxxxxx


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

congratulations raffles  its lovely to hear when it works first time, fingers crossed we can be so lucky.

Thanks ladies for saying you also got cramps for the next couple of days after ET, I have too, especially yesterday (2dpt) and wondered if this is normal. Guess it must be.

How will I cope for another 10 days, I'm going mad already!!!!


Sal


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Girls just to let you know I am testing at 08.30 today ,Iam not feeling positive cos I have done a pg test and it was neg.so fingers crossed and I will post you later,love sharon.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

GOOD LUCK BLUE EYES ....

Take care

Love gailXXXXXXX


----------



## Debbie C (Oct 30, 2004)

Nervous and excited!

Good luck to everyone else testing today - thinking of you!

Will post more later as teaching in 15 mins!

Debs xx


----------



## anaesteves (Feb 25, 2005)

Debbie C.

Good luck hun sending you lots         

   

ana


----------



## adele66 (Mar 9, 2005)

Great news Debbie
                 

                                    

Love Adele


----------



## moosedog (Jan 3, 2005)

on your   Debbie - all best wishes for the next 8 months - well done 

Les X


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

BFN for me this time .. ..Good Luck to all remaining ladies.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Girlie's,

 to all of you lovely ladies who have got a  . Look after yourselves and good luck you deserve it.     Have a healthy and happy 9 months X

 to all you new girlie's.    .

I am not very good today because   showed up at 6.00 this morning  . I called the clinic who told me to still use the nasty pessaries and to come in for a blood test tomorrow just in case. I will of course go but since I am very heavy and it is bright red I don't hold out much hope (Sorry if TMI)  . Had a good old cry  , done my nails and plucked my very bushy eye brows. Keeping busy seems to help? I will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

To all of you girls still on 2ww don't read anything into and start to panic because we are all different and you have as much change as anyone in succeeding  .

Luck after yourselves for now    and sending you all lots of  .

Selina X


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi girls   

Selina -  I will keep things crossed for you - stranger things have happened.   

sorry for your bfn fiki - stay strong for next time.   

Congrats Debbie on the BFP - wishing you a healthy pregnancy.   

getting a bit bored now.  there is only so much discovery health that you can watch    

     to my fellow two week watiers.   

xxx Maddie.


----------



## anaesteves (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi ladies

Selina I am sorry hun. Big hugs for you and try and keep chin up... 

Debbie well done... wishing you all the best and a healthy pregnancy! 


Fiwi- I am sorry about your news. sending you big   

ana
xx


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi April 2wws,

Fiwi -   I am so sorry, you must be devastated, look after yourself and get lots of cuddles from DH.

Selina -   I hope you are ok, it must be very stressful for you at the moment. Dont loose all hope though there are lots of people who bleed and get a BFP.

Debbie -   congratulations, it is wonderful news.

I am in for blastocyst transfer tomorrow and really stressed about it. 

My friend who has a 5 month old baby (concieved just by looking at DH you know the sort) emailed me and said she "knows what it is like to be on the progesterone". DOES SHE SERIOUSLY THINK THAT BEING ON THE F*****G MINI PILL COMPARES WITH IVF TREATMENT!!!!!!
Words fail me.


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to add my congratulations to all the   and send   to all .  

Good luck for tomorrow country girl I hope it all goes well.

Take care all

Cal


----------



## shade (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Girls

Congratulations to Debbie on BFP, well done.

It just not meant to be for me - BFN today, AF actually arrived yesterday so I knew since yesterday. 

Wishing all the best of luck to other 2ww.

Love
Shade
xx


----------



## moosedog (Jan 3, 2005)

So sorry Shade, sending you a  

Les X


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Girls I just want to let you know I got a BFP today,Congratulations to others who got a BFP and I send love and hugs to those who got BFNs,I wish everyone the best of luck and hope everyone gets their dreams,lots of love sharonxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to Debbie and Blueeyes   

Good luck to country girl for today   

Hugs for shade, selina, fiwi   

Hope everyone elses 2ww are passing quickly then mine, I swear time has slowed to a stop in sussex!!

Love sal


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope it's OK for me to join you.  I had my transfer on Wed and will be testing on 6th May.

Only a couple of days into the 2WW and already absolutely paranoid.  Had a bit of an arguement with DH this morning as we normally go to yoga a few times a week (he actually thought I should go the same day as the embryo transfer!) and he's annoyed I don't want to go tonight.  I'm a bit unsure about doing yoga as some of the poses are quite extreme and do stretch the stomach area considerably.  I'll probably go back next week, but thought I should hold off during the few days following the transfer (some people say you should rest in bed for 3 days!).

Anyway, I'd really value some feedback from you all on the do's and don'ts, as the clinic just said to carry on as normal.  They feel that if you were pregnant naturally you wouldn't actually know at this stage anyway, but it's pretty impossible to forget you're going through IVF!

Satsuma


----------



## Midge69 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi all

Can you please add me to the list - ET yesterday, testing 3 May. 

Satsuma, I don't do yoga, however I'm sure that if I did I would certainly wait until I knew if I was pregant before resuming classes. I personally don't see the point of taking any chances, and if you are concerned about it then that probably means that you ought not to. 

Midge


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Satsuma I agree with midge,you have to count your blessings at each stage and are so lucky to pass each stage,DON'T GO! you will never forgive yourself if anything goes wrong and you could end up blaming yourself,Take care,love sharon.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## raffles (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi all

Just wanted to say a big thank you for all the support and messages of congratulations. I have to say I didn't really have any symptoms during the 2ww and did not test early. Congratulations to all with BFP and my sympathies to those currently dealing with a BFN.

Take care 

Raffles


----------



## broody (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello all,

All best wishes to those still on the wait and commisserations to those with bfns. Many congrats to the recent success stories.

I'm a bit of an irregular poster but just wanted to post my latest bfn 

That is my second iui I've failed and our plan is to do four before moving swiftly onto ivf. Am having one of those days / weeks where I no longer believe it will ever happen for us. 

Feel a bit like those women in last night's channel 4 ivf drama (Born with Two Mothers) as I'm just dying to fill my home with babies. Boy did that programme make me weep.

Best wishes and good luck to all.

Broody
x


----------



## anaesteves (Feb 25, 2005)

i Satsuma,

Just wanted to say that I also do Yoga and was told by my clinic in London not to anything at least for the first week because it is the most important part of these two weeks. The first week will determine implantation of the embbies and Yoga will not be good due to the numerous positions and stretches that you have to do!!  I am surprised that your DH is even considering that and on the day of the embbie transfer is madness!! Your DH needs head examined, I am sorry!!


ana
xx


----------



## Cassie Cat (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi LizzyB and fellow 2 week waiters!

I haven't posted on this thread but LizzyB added me to the list from another thread.  I tested today and it was a   for me - really excited.  

Big   to those with BFN, I know that doesn't make it one bit better for you.  

Cassie


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies re: yoga.

*Ana*- I agree that DH needs his head examined! We did have a chat with our teacher to see what she thought and she said she thought it could only help. I think there's huge lack of knowledge among people who haven't any direct experience of IVF and if I was ever asked for my opinion I'd say act with extreme caution. I will continue to meditate regularly, but will give the asanas a miss for a couple of weeks.

*Blue eyes** & Midge*- I do feel really lucky to have got this far and also think it's foolish to do anything which could jeopardize the chances of success. HB will just have to attend the classes on his own for the next couple of weeks!

*Cassie*- I'm new to this board, but just wanted to say congratulations of your !

Broody- So sorry to hear about your


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

thought i'd introduce myself...as i'm new to this board 

been ttc for 4 1/2 years with no pg   in the middle of the 2ww and going craaazzzzzyyy!

may need the   as i'm desperate to test early!!! naughtey eh!

any suggestions to stay sane gratefully welcome!

   to all

jobie xx


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

hi jobie,

I have no idea how you are supposed to stay sane on this. It seems to fill my every waking thought and has featured in my dreams too, how do I get away from the thoughts

As for   I shall defintely need help there. official test date is 2nd May, the consultant said I could test on 1st May if I wanted to (!!!!!!!!) and I saw someone elses post said they could test 14 days after EC which would be 29th April, so which is best??

Sal


----------



## rabbit (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi All 2WW's

This is such a difficult time; knowing what to do or not to do; Feeling such a mixture of emotions plus all those hormones on board!

I find it so difficult knowing that something is going on in my body and it won't tell me until at least 14 (or 16 days as per my clinic's protocol!) whether I am pregnant or not....... Aagh

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!

Sianx


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

The 2ww has driven me insane, today I put my t-bag in my cereal bowl and filled with boiling water and also put some carrots in my handbag whilst shopping at M&S - if anyone reading works at M&S I paid for them..I have my receipt!!!I have 4 days til testing so who knows what else I'll get up to..
Jojox


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi everyone

I'm only 2 days into the 2WW and feel like I'm going crazy already!  I think when the time comes, I might be too scared to test in case I don't get the answer I want.

Haven't stashed any random vegetables in my handbag yet, but I guess there's still time...

Satsuma


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi everyone 
Another one joining the dreaded 2ww! But v relieved to have "graduated" to the final stage of tx.
Had "Bungle" and "Zippy" put back today! Was a very difficult procedure in the end and took longer than e/c! The consultant couldn't get the catheter in due to a kink in the uterus  In the end he had to have them taken back to the lab coz he was concerned they'd get too cold! Anyway it all turned out okay in the end, and we saw the white flash on the screen as they were expelled. A v emotional moment!
Got lots of butterflies right now! Had a failure last Nov (bled on day 11) so am much more apprehensive this time. Will be v nervous on day 11! Looking for some much needed support from ladies going thru the same thing, who understand the ups and downs of the 2ww 
Test Day is 6th of May.
 everyone,
luv and  Nat xx


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi girls. Great to see a lot of BFP's happening. Your giving us all a bit of hope girls!!! Nightmare of a day today. I was asked by a client when i'm going to have kids which just put me on such a downer for the day. She also said"cause your married now 4 yrs is it?" , while she gooed and gaahed over her baby boy!!!!!! Its getting harder to brush off the comments. Sorry, just blowing off a bit of steam. I know were all in the same boat here. I'm just waiting patiently for my next app with the doctor to see what the next stage is. Sorry to hear about anyones BFN's and the very best of luck to anyone testing soon . Lilly  xxx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

morning everyone 

sal - i too have hear u can test 14 days after ec, ladies have said if u r pg, you would get a bfp on this day. my clinic told us we could test a day early too ( 13 days after et) though it'll be hard to wait, i think i will...see if you can wait as long as poss too!


jojo -sounds like this 2ww has made you go a bit maaaaad  


nat - what an ordeal! my et took longer than norm too, they couldn't getthe sticky embies to leave the catheter!! had 2 attempts, i just hope they made it in the end! 

lily- it's a tough one when people say that..if only they knew!!

for everyone      

jobie xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls hope yr all ok


im feeling really sad today cos i woke up went to the loo im on 10th day
and i had brownish mucus when i wiped i no tmi
im petrefied its af coming but  when im wiping is only now and again a little brown then sumtimes nothin 
please dont let it be af please 
but the starnge thing is when i cum on i cum on with full force sorry to rabbit on 
congrats to all the bfp 
and hugs to all the bfn

ana hows u hunny?
well take care love nikki


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi birthbaby-don't rule anything out just yet,could be implantation bleed,fingers crossed


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi 
Jobie, glad I'm not the only one who had a tricky e/t! Fortunately it all well went for us in the end and those precious little embies ended up in the right place, even if it did take 'em a bit longer 

Nikki, if it's brown blood on day 10, it could be an implantation bleed and a sign that the little ones have bedded down. Try and stay positive, hun, it's not over yet  

Lily, sorry you're on a downer . Fingers crossed you'll be able to tell your client you're pregnant v soon xx

As for me alls ok so far... still got major butterflies though  
My cats are driving me mad, jumping all over me  They seem especially attracted to me at the mo  Got really sore achy BB's already, and feel really thirsty all the time! Trouble is coz I'm drinking so much it means endless trips to the loo  

Hope everyone who's testing soon gets good news  and huge congrats to all the BFP's 
To all those that got a bfn, sending you all a  I remember only too well how devastating it is.
Take Care,
luv Nat xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

this may sound like a silly question but i was wondering,do you always bleed when it happens (implantation)or can it happen without a bleed.now that i posted a reply i was thinking that everyone around day 10 or after has this and then usually get a postive.does anyone know what i am trying to say


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

petal, I've never had a positive, worst luck  but from what people say, some ladies can get an implantation bleed, around the time AF would have been due, or a few days before, and some just don't bleed at all. 
My SIL lost old brown blood for a day, around the time of AF, which petered out, and had stopped by the next day. As this was unusual for her she took an HPT which showed a BFP.
My mum had a "show" of fresh red blood when she was first pregnant, again she thought it was AF starting, but it just stopped, so she took a test and it was positive. 
My friend on the other hand simply missed her period, and took a test a few days later when she realized she was a few days late, and tested positive.
That's what makes the 2ww and the symptoms so hard, coz everyone is different which makes it difficult to know what to think. It's a nightmare!
Hope that helps anyway,

luv Nat xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks for the relpy nat,i think i am driving myself mad   the waiting is so bad.had no bleed or anything like that.had af pains the other day and feeling it again today.just have to wait and see am testing on the 29


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

petal for the 29th. 
Know exactly what you're going thru  The 2ww is the toughest part of tx! The AF cramps always make me nervous, but I read somewhere on another site that cramps can also be caused by the little'uns snuggling in, or as my dh says, moving the furniture around, he he 
My SIL and mum, told me that early pregnancy presents itself exactly the same as the symptoms of AF starting up, which is what makes it so tough on all of us   Just wish there was a magic potion which could zonk us out for 2 weeks, and only wake us up when its time to test!
Take Care,
luv Nat xx


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi everyone

Only day 3 of 2WW and I woke up convinced that AF was on it's way.  I had all the symptoms (cramps etc) and had to get up at 5am as was   and didn't want to wake DH up!

I know that Cyclogest is supposed to maintain the lining of the uterus, so does it totally stop the chance of AF while you're taking it or can it still happen? 

When I heard  people saying that the 2WW was the worst part of IVF, I thought how can it be worse than the injections, but now I totally get what they meant.  When you're taking all the drugs, it's like at least you're doing something and there's all the trips to the clinic to organise.  Then suddenly you're sent off after ET and there's nothing to do but wait 

Sorry if all that sounds naive...


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi satsuma 1- i know what you mean it is hell,this is the worse bit and nothing thats my mind of off it.good luck


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Satsuma  and petal!
I read somewhere, that after tx our bodies naturally "want" to bleed and by taking progesterone pesseries, like you said, we are helping to maintain the lining of the uterus to stop this from happening.
I had the same worries as you, on my first cycle and I rang my clinic in a panic! They told me that the cramps following e/t are most likely to be caused by all the procedures we've had, the week before. Our poor innards when you think about it have all been subjected to major assault and battery! 
Why don't you call your clinic if you're worried? I'm sure they'll be able to put your mind at rest.
Take Care, hun
luv Nat xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

i am on iui and this is my second go(you think that i would be calmer by now)  just have to wait it out,but you know what it is like you still are like,whats that pain,not had that before thanks for the reply


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls I don't post very often but usually read all the posts. I am no the 2ww I test on the 29th. My cramps have subsided but I have lower backache every now and then, which I am not sure is a good or bad thing. I totally agree about this being the worst part but not too long to go now. 
All the best of luck to you all and lets hope we get the result we are hoping for.

LOL Keli


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

hi folks, 

8 sleeps to go and feeling.....nothing much at all really!!!

very tired and very breathless, even going upstairs which is annoying. Shall spend the rest of the day on the sofa.

Have a good weekend,

Sal


----------



## Chantelle (May 21, 2004)

Sorry I havent been on for a few days.  We have had one of my dh's work colleagues staying for a couple of days and it's been hectic.

Well, its a   for me this time.  Had a small bleed on Thursday with the dreaded feeling of AF but it stopped more of less straightaway.  I called the clinic who said if my AF didn't come by Sunday it was a good sign, if it did (with clots and all) it was a BFN.  Well it's now clots and all (started last night).  We were really upset Thursday and Friday, but I'm a lot calmer today.  We've had a chat about it and worked out a way forward for future tx - I just need to go and have a chat with the clinic next week.  It just shows, you can have a text book IVF cycle and it makes absolutely no difference whatsoever.  

To all the ladies with a   congratulations!!!! To those with a   I totally sympathise.  

 to all the 2wkrs

lol
c
x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

chantelle-so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Chantelle, I echo what petal says, I was so so sorry to read your news.   It's so horrible IVF ends like this, when you've been thru so much. Hope it's a different story on your next go xx

I'm feeling a bit fluey this evening, don't know why  Got tummy ache but it's more like IBS than AF cramps. I also feel really icky and tired. Spent most of the afternoon asleep. Sal you sound just like me! Still trying to keep my chin up, but finding it tough going already! Just so want it to be second time lucky 

Take Care all,
luv Nat xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi kelesy,i feel the same as you (not sick though)but also spent this afternoon sleeping.very hard to keep your chin up is'nt it.not sure how many more times i can do this,not being very postive am i  hpe you feel better tomorrow


----------



## ellie7 (Nov 27, 2004)

Hello,

Is it OK if I join in with you guys? It says April (I'll be testing May 9), and looks so busy -I do feel quite the party crasher - but I need a place to be paranoid and crazy (is that redundant?), hopefully this is the place.  

I had et yesterday, and since I am heavy into the progesterone, I already feel the slight nausea I felt every time I'm pg (only once to completion)....a sick feeling that feels so good, but is really just the progesterone! Anyway, I know they couldn't even have implanted yet, but still feeling sick and hopeful. 

satsuma - on about day 3 of 2ww (give or take) is definately in the implantation window, so that could be the cramping. And icks-nay on the oga-yay for probably the whole first tri....then only with an instructor that knows pre-natal yoga. I did yoga pg with my daughter, but only 2nd and 3rd tri, and pretty restricted.  

birthbaby - if it's brown, it's old, could be anything. Try to keep positive (yeah, right, I always think every tiny thing will cause the embies not to implant or to poop out...so perhaps I mean, "do as I say, not as I do.")

So sorry all of you with BFNs this time. Hope you find you path ahead a smooth one, whatever path it may be!

I had a brunch/lunch party this morning/afternoon (planed for eons, couldn't cancel). I was totally barking at DD and DH all morning when we were setting up (hormones make me crazy, I sware). Party was really good, though, but now I am totally knackered, and convinced I over did it and did in my embies. 

Thanks for letting me in the nuthouse, where I belong. Oh, and because of the HCG shots I had, I actually have a 2.5 ww, yea.  

Ellie


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi ellie7,you have come to the right place,i have been moaning all day so we feel the same.and you are not a party crasher at all.feel free to post anywhere you like,i have been today.good luck  in your two weeks i think everyone knows how you feel 

sal-hope things are alright,seen that you posted to the nurse,,let us know how you get on.


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi all,

                       

Never thought I would be writing a post like this. Still can't take it in, but it's a strong blue line on the stick that says I'm pregnant!

I hope it gives you all hope, as I never thought it would happen for us. Will post again soon,

love
Abby


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

HI Abby
       
I'm really happy for your   Ca you tell me what was your symptoms in the 2ww,wish me luck my test due to on 27th
take care


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Abby CONGRATULATIONS - you have a  
in your tummy.
SOOOOO pleased for you. Lots of love and luck.
Lisa x
PS: you have given me lots of hope x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

congratulation.what great news


----------



## jlaw (Sep 7, 2004)

Abby,

Well done on your  , you must be on   !
Hope you have a happy & healthy 8 months!

      

I'm due to test on Tuesday, don't feel very hopeful though, still getting alot of cramps and sore heads over the last couple of days, the same syptoms I get before af arrives. 

Lots of   and tons of   to everyone else!

     

Love
Jackie


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

hi girls
can i join in too. waiting for the 2ww to end and hope to get a  . testing on 4th may.
will be praying for all who are waiting.May all of us have lots of


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girlies hope yr all ok

abby abby  abby   abby   abby

as u all no i had brown spotting yesterday 
but today theres nothing 
hoping it was a implantation well bloody praying it was   
well hows u girls keeping 
jlaw we both test on tuesday

good luck

take care all love nikki


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ABBY!!!!!

fabulous news, enjoy your next 8 months,

Love sal


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS ABBY!!       
Huge well done to you  Heres to a happy, healthy pregnancy 

Nikki sounds like that brown stuff could have been an implantation bleed if it's stopped now. If it was AF starting it would have turned red by now, so sounds like it could be a great sign  

I'm still getting flu like symptoms  Didn't get this last cycle (which failed). Got aching arms, legs and back, feel headachy, nauseous, AF type cramps now, which I'm feeling in my back. Feel really yucky. Temp is normal so it can't be flu, I guess it must be from the effects of the crinone gel I'm taking 

 Jackie for Tuesdays test. Got everything crossed for you xx

Hi to Sal, Pinkpeach, 69chick, emaa, ellie, petal, satsuma and Keli. How you all doing? Hope you're all holding up okay. The 2ww is a tough   
I said to my dh, "I just hope our embies live this time.." To which he replied "except our heads have been so mashed by IVF, we'll only have the mental capacities of a couple of houseflies by the time they'd be born!" LOL   

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend 
luv Nat xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi kelsey,i am also using crinone gel and i feel the same way

i want implatation bleed 

sal how did you get on


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

hi folks,

it would appear I have moderate ohss which is fun!!! A little bit of free fluid kicking aound but not too much of a problem, just need to keep pushing the fluids through.

Has anyone else been charting while doing IVF or ICSI or while taking progesterone supplements? If so I'd be intrigued to know what you have found with regard temps being higher then normal/ Is this just the progesterone?

Hope that makes sense, good luck to all testers today.     

Love sal


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks so much for all the congratulations! Just a quick post for now, Emaa you'd asked what symptoms I had? Well, very sore boobs (but I put that down to the cyclogest, nothing else). A few twinges around the ovaries (strong four 4-5 days after ET, then nothing for 4 days or so, then minor twinges again). Also I was eating loads (which I put down to being bored as I was at home). I didn't have any implantation bleed or anything.

Hope that helps, though please please remember that we're all different, and different people will have different symptoms (or none at all!), so I don't want you to feel negative about anything, you hear? You really never know until you do that test, and please also wait till test day, no matter how hard it is.

Love
Abby


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Girls, 

how are you are all coping well with this nightmare that is called 2ww !  

Abby - really pleased for you - felt you really needed some good news after your family probs over the last year.  Hope this pregnancy brings joy to your whole family.   take care. xx

Sal - sorry I have never taken temp - hope it means something positive  

Nat - take it easy with those flu like symptoms - fingers crossed for you.   Good to see that you and DH have not lost your sense of humour during this trying time.  

Nikki - Jackie   good luck for Tues  for both you    

Chantelle - Sorry to hear your news. I agree with you a text book cycle unfortunately does not mean a good result.  It seems like each little step is a test within it's self. I'm finding it hard because I had really positive vibes from the clinic but in reality it means nothing because they dont know if my body will accept the little embies or if they will implant correctly ! Glad you have a plan forward and I truly wish you well for next time. xxx

to those testing this week -       

and for those on the first week - enjoy it because the 2nd week really does your head in   

xxx Maddie.


----------



## juliet (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Girls, 
Can i join you please? Had 3 embies transferred on Friday, testing 4th May. I have to go back to work tomorrow and I'm so scared it will jeopardize my chances. Are any of you working on the 2ww?

I work part-time and will be doing 9-2pm. Mainly office or clinic based with no lifting and only a short drive to work. Any advice much appreciated!!

thanks, Juliet xx


----------



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Juliet,
me too, (2 xferred on Friday fo me also)....Try not to worry though, the hosp said to me I can just act normally, with the exception of hot baths, swimming (which I assume is because of the lovely cyclogest) and vigorous excercise they say to just be as normal as possible.
Hard to though isn't it?
Sorry for crashing this post girls, hello to you all, an sending you all positive thoughts ttfn,
Alex


----------



## Andream (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Juliet and Alex I had two embies put back on fri and am testing on the 4th as well. Have just tried to take it easy and not lift anything too heavy etc. Am back to work on wed as working at home today and tomorrow. 
I concieved naturally the first time and when you do that you carry on as normal as you don't know any better so I am trying to be like that. It's hard though I keep thinking they may have just dropped out    

Love and   to everyone
andrea


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

hello all
i will be testing on 27th April (only 2 days to go)
I will be only 12 days after fet, did a test yesterday and was neg so not holding much hope out, last fet resulted in a bio-chemical but on 2ww i had all sorts of symptoms tender boobs etc this time nothing accept a few stabing like pains on day 6 but nothing that lasted long. have really not stressed to much this time untill today im driving myself mad am sat at work but cant concentrate maybe thats why i cant stop eating i must have put so much weight on never normally eat a lot even dh has commented on my food intake hope everyone is ok congrats to all with   and good luck to all testing also a big   to all with a neg result 
              Thanks for listening Debbie


----------



## juliet (Sep 20, 2004)

Alex & Andrea

Thanks for your replies. I think working will hopefully make the 2ww go quicker and give me less time to focus/worry about every twinge etc!!

Good luck to you both   

Love Juliet xx


----------



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

Juliet,
I agree, I need to have something else to think about ...as look, I'm on here again, ....getting really paranoid about my obsession with the Fertility Friends website  wont be bale to log in at work, think thats a good thing as my brain is overloaded with information.

Hi Debbie I cant stop eating either, its ridiculous, I'm not sure if its boredom or comfort eating really. Sending you   lots & lots of positive thoughts, i think the 2 days can make a difference, 'cos my hosp. are very strict about not testing before the 14 days post e/t as they say the hormones in all the drugs can affect the results and give both false positives and negatives so chin up, you never know  xx

Andrea - Hi gosh thats 3 of us, actually no there's also Maddie  who had her e/t the same day as us too....its soooo exciting and nerve wracking isn't it?
Has anyone noticed they have a skin rash? I just noticed today there's little red pimples type rash on the tops of my legs, it doesn't look particularly bad I was wondering if it was any side effect of the lovely pessaries, (how I love them sooooo much........NOT!)

ttfn,
Alex
xx


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

hi Alex thanks for the reply i will be only 12 days post e/t when i test dont know why my hosp test so early but i suppose they know what there doing as for the rash not noticed one but im sure i will be looking later, like you say the hormones do allsorts to us.
Good luck with your 2ww 
Debbie


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Everyone.
                Could i come and join this board as well. Just had et today and had 2 grade 1,8 cell embies put back.
Just a quick post as dh is preparing tea, bless him.
Hope the next   go quick, but it's going too be the longest of all.
Good luck to you all and wishing loads of   and please no sign of .
Will post soon
Love Tracey. xx


----------



## moosedog (Jan 3, 2005)

hiya girls

Alext - i had a rash too, it was at the top of my legs and round the middle of my tummy, it came on about 2 days after e/c and has only just started to go down - not sure what it is but like everyone else i put it down to the drugs!!

Well i test on Wednesday and how i am keeping my hands off those HPT i do not know - I WANT TO DO IT NOW!!!!!!!  My boobs have gone down and are not so sore now and still getting slight twinges in my right ovary but otherwise ok - keep trying to stay positive but trying also to stay negative - that sounds really wierd doesn't it but i am trying to prepare myself if it has not worked - i am new to all this as this is my first try so not sure what to expect but know i will get through it - have come this far.

Good luck to everyone and congrats to BFP's and LARGE HUGS to BFN's

Les X


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi 

please can i join this thread?

I am on day 3 of 2ww. Had rough time getting here but made it in the end.
Not feeling at all positive and every twinge or pain - I started wondering what the hell it could be?

How many days (approx) after et will AF arrive if negative result?

Liz x


----------



## Louise999 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi

I'm due to test on Friday.  My symptoms are like your's Moosedog - my boobs were really sore last week but seem to be going down and definitely hurt less so I am not holding out much hope of success (based on the fact that everyone who gets a BFP seems to mention how sore their boobs were).  Have had a bad migraine today & yesterday and this happened last month, a few days before AF started.  Apart from that I am feeling completely normal so can't imagine I am pg - surely I would feel a bit different by now ?

Louise


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi girls 
Thank you Abby for your reply      
How you doing girls  
I can't really tell you how I'm just counting the hours to come home & see your posts    hopes still there although my AF pains ,back pain ,shortness of breath & my sore boob's getting worse & worse   .I'm having them while I'm sitting without any efforts ,,,( Even one of my patients today noticed that i look tired & in pain  (( I'm a GP)),,, 
But still work is better for me cuz it kills the time 
Hope it runs fast  
wish for all of us


----------



## Gizzy (Apr 20, 2005)

LizzyB said:


> Updated list..........loads of luck and babydust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gizzy (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Lizzy, Just wanted to say hello as I'm a new member.  I've usually just been reading the posts as I've not had anything help to say but I wanted to know if I could be added to the list of ladies who are in the 2WW.  I'm already half-way through and am due to test on 2nd May.  Like the other ladies this 2ww is driving me absolutely crazy, but I know I'm not alone and it helps.
Lol, luck and babydust to all who are still waiting, Gisella.


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

hi Lizzy 
could you add me to if its not to late i test 27th only 2 more days to go no symptoms at all starting to panic these next 2 days are going to send me mad  
Debbie


----------



## adele66 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Lizzy
 for me this time please could you put it on your list. Thanks
Good luck to everyone else hope you get the   you are longing for

Love Adelexx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,27943.0.html


----------

